# عفريت مايكل



## marcelino (9 سبتمبر 2010)

عفريت مايكل :t33:


[YOUTUBE]_sA_hQn3tHo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bent Christ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك انا ركزت فيها فعلا و اتخضيت حته خضه​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا فعلا شبه جداااااااا 
هههههه
شكرا على الخضة يامارو:ranting:
مردودة لك :spor22:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
عايز تضرب 
اتخضيت جامد
كنت مستنية الشبح بجد
لازم كلنا نضرب جامد 
تحرم الفيديوهات دى
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
*كدااااا برضو بأمانة كنت عارفة واتخضيت برضو ههههههه*
*ربنا يسامحك:smil8:*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_صدقني يامارو انا كنت حاسس انه مقلب بس برضه اتخضيت 

شكرا ليك ​_


----------



## marcelino (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك انا ركزت فيها فعلا و اتخضيت حته خضه​_




هههههههه انتى لسه شوفتى حاجه​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

بس وانا بنزل نزلت على اول تعليق لمارين فعرفت ان فيه خضة

ومتخضتش هههههههههه

وكمان كنت متفرجة على الفيديو الاصلى بتاع الشبح ههههههه

شكرا ماررووو للفيديوو​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كده ... هههه  .. ماشى
 شكرا


روعه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*روح منك لله يا ماروو
مش هنام النهرده بسببك
يارب يجيلك وانت نايم​*


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا فعلا شبه جداااااااا
> هههههه
> شكرا على الخضة يامارو:ranting:
> مردودة لك :spor22:*​



ههههههههههه :beee:​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> عايز تضرب
> اتخضيت جامد
> كنت مستنية الشبح بجد
> ...




هههههههه 

عايزة تشوفى الشبح يعنى .. خلاص اجبلك :t33:​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
> *كدااااا برضو بأمانة كنت عارفة واتخضيت برضو ههههههه*
> *ربنا يسامحك:smil8:*​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _صدقني يامارو انا كنت حاسس انه مقلب بس برضه اتخضيت
> 
> شكرا ليك ​_



ههههههه جمد قلبك ياعم​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بس وانا بنزل نزلت على اول تعليق لمارين فعرفت ان فيه خضة
> 
> ...



:ranting::ranting::ranting:

ماشى ماشى

ليكى خضه حلوة بس استنى​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> كده ... هههه  .. ماشى
> شكرا
> 
> 
> روعه​



هههههههه نورت يا باشا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يخلى الناس الى اتخضت وعرفتنا دى عشان متخضش انا كمان هههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس ميلو​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *روح منك لله يا ماروو
> مش هنام النهرده بسببك
> يارب يجيلك وانت نايم​*




ههههههه هههههههه ههههههه

ياريت يجيلى انا بحبهم ههههههه :smile01​


----------



## فادي سعد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

لو بس عرفت ايش صار  بقلبي


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ربنا يخلى الناس الى اتخضت وعرفتنا دى عشان متخضش انا كمان هههههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو​



:ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه

على فكرة انا شفت الفيديو قبل كده و متت من الرعبة !
بس مش هشوفة تاني :ura1:
و منك لله يا مارسيلينو يا ابو الرعب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه انا قرأيت كل التعليقات
ومش رضيت اتفرج علي الفيديو
عشان مش اتخض زيهم


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
شكرا ع الخضه يا مارو
نرضهالك فى الافراح 
*​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> لو بس عرفت ايش صار  بقلبي



هههههههههه​


----------



## GoDz (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*لالالالالالالالا *

*انا بالنسبالى واخد على كدا *​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اقريت التعليقات وما اتخضيتشه ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> على فكرة انا شفت الفيديو قبل كده و متت من الرعبة !
> بس مش هشوفة تاني :ura1:
> و منك لله يا مارسيلينو يا ابو الرعب​*




ههههههه ماااااااشى ليكى خضضضضه:a82:​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انا قرأيت كل التعليقات
> ومش رضيت اتفرج علي الفيديو
> عشان مش اتخض زيهم



:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> شكرا ع الخضه يا مارو
> نرضهالك فى الافراح
> *​



هههههههههه ​


----------



## red_pansy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة انا متخضتش انا متخضتشششششششششششش

عشان متفرجتش اصلاااااااااااااااا

اصلى توبت والتوبة لله من الحاجات دى اصلى بخاف والخوف مش عيب ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ياضنايا ​


----------



## back_2_zero (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اشوووووووووووووف فيك يوم 
حرام عليك 
شفتوا منى اية وحش عشان تعملوا فيا كدا 
دا الواحد قطع الخلف بسببكم ​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

godz قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا *
> 
> *انا بالنسبالى واخد على كدا *​




هههههههه ياعم انت هتمثل​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شايمس قال:


> انا اقريت التعليقات وما اتخضيتشه ههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههه حظككككك​


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> هيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة انا متخضتش انا متخضتشششششششششششش
> 
> عشان متفرجتش اصلاااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...




ههههههههه وفررحانه انك متخضتييييييش :ranting:​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> اشوووووووووووووف فيك يوم
> حرام عليك
> شفتوا منى اية وحش عشان تعملوا فيا كدا
> دا الواحد قطع الخلف بسببكم ​




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------

